# Personensicherheit



## Mathias (31 März 2010)

Ist es möglich eine Personensicherheit mit Verknüpfung von 2 unabhänigen *unsicheren* Sensoren zu erhalten. z.B SIL 2 oder sogar SIL 3 nach EN 62061?

Danke für eure Antworten,

Grüsse Mathias


----------



## Safety (1 April 2010)

Ja es ist möglich, man kann z.B. mit zwei mechanischen Schaltern auch eine Architektur Kat 4 aufbauen und abhängig von der Betätigungsanzahl ein PLe erreichen.

Wenn du dies berechnen willst benötigst Du B10D werte von den Sensoren.

Dann ist jeder Sensor ein Kanal.


----------



## Mathias (1 April 2010)

Danke für deine Antwort, werde mich nächste Woche einmal stärker damit auseinandersetzen.

schöne Ostern Grüsse
Mathias


----------



## Safety (2 April 2010)

Hallo ein Beispiel findest Du in der EN 1088 Anhang K


----------

